# Anyone tried VS2010 Ultimate RC



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2010)

Its out anyone tried it?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2010)

48 reads and no answers?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't tried it as I don't really like having a beta or RC on the same systems.
When they release it I will get the update for my Pro version


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2010)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of new features are there?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

no?
i clicked it and while it was loading realized you meant visual studio. 

wouldn't have replied but you seemed insistent


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What kind of new features are there?



http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2010/default.mspx#compare

u havent used visual studio seriously since VC6 so honestly i couldnt tell, and im wondering if i should try this RC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2010)

I wait until it goes gold.  I just hope they make it so you can change the code while paused on x64 flavors of Windows like you can on x86.


----------

